# ICC



## dblake (Aug 8, 2015)

I just purchased a 2015 SL Murano and love it so far. I do want to know how to disengage the ICC. The Reference guide says to push the ON/OFF for more than 1 second and that will disengage the ICC. Has anyone else tried this and have it work for them?


----------



## Liljoker7921 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have the same exact question!!! I don't know how to disable it either


----------

